# السلامة في المحاجر



## aidsami (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلامة في المحاجر
http://www.inrs.fr/inrs-pub/inrs01.nsf/intranetobject-accesparreference/ed 799/$file/ed799.pdf

مواقع ممتاز في السلامة

http://en.inrs.fr/ او www.inrs.fr (انجليزي و فرنسي)

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/


----------



## aidsami (3 نوفمبر 2010)

فين الردود اخواني اخواتي


----------



## aidsami (4 نوفمبر 2010)

http://safety.cat.com/

From CAERPILLARD


----------



## aidsami (4 نوفمبر 2010)

به عدة فيديوهات و و ثائق قابلة للتحميل
هام:
يحوي الموقع على checklist خاصة بالالات المنجمية load and haul


----------



## تولين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## aidsami (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت و نفع الله بك


----------



## Medoo2007 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً.....​


----------



## aidsami (25 نوفمبر 2010)

عفوا لا شكر على واجب 
وفقكم الله تعالى


----------



## aidsami (2 أبريل 2011)

إرشادات بشأن البيئة والصحة والسلامة​الخاصة بالتعدين (بالعربي)​ 

http://docs.docstoc.com/orig/1479162/4c529d77-8ad0-4354-90c4-cfbeedf6ac00.pdf




​


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

بوركت


----------

